# Birds



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get pigeons prefurrably, but mature quail would work. I'm im looking for about 12 or so. thanks


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Where are you located? I will be gone until Monday but might be able to hook you up with some birds next week. PM me and I will give you details sometimes next week. Transportation will be the main thing.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I race pigeons and raise high quality young birds for people to start lofts with. I am near toledo, oh.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Try Ralph Cowgill North Lewisburg; west of Columbus. Rollers. $3 each. 937-7472-492.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Cross posted FYI

Ran across a source of pigeons in middle Ohio say 20 miles north of Columbus. An Amish farmer got caught in the Pigeon King bankruptcy. He has a couple of hundred or so pigeons left. $1.50 or so each depending on quantity. Pickup only. Highway 314 near Pulaskiville. Call James Brown at 740-803-0871 and leave message for Andy Miller regarding pigeons.

Also from Craigslist

PIGEONS MUST GO!!!! Hundreds of homing/racing pigeons for sale. All shapes, sizes and colors. Running out of feed ... must go ASAP! $2.00 each / OBO. No reasonable offer refused. Call (740)221-4484. 



	Location: Glenford, Ohio


----------

